# Διαβάθμιση, παραθετικά και η «ολίγον έγκυος»



## nickel (Jun 28, 2010)

Συζητούσαμε με έναν φίλο προχτές την περίπτωση των επιθέτων που δεν δέχονται ποσοτικό προσδιορισμό (_πολύ_) ή παραθετικά (_πιο, -τερος_), π.χ. δεν μπορεί να είναι κάποιος πολύ ή λίγο νεκρός ούτε περισσότερο νεκρός από κάποιον άλλο. Λέγονται _*μη διαβαθμίσιμα επίθετα*_ (EN: _*non-gradable adjectives*_).

Στη Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη (§659) υπάρχει η παρακάτω σημείωση, που επαναλαμβάνεται και σε άλλες γραμματικές (η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν βρήκα παρόμοια σημείωση στην καινούργια γραμματική, μάλλον θεωρείται «ψιλά γράμματα» και ίσως έχουν δίκιο).

Δεν σχηματίζουν παραθετικά ούτε μονολεχτικά ούτε περιφραστικά πολλά επίθετα που σημαίνουν ιδιότητα ή ποιότητα που δεν παρουσιάζει βαθμούς. Τέτοια επίθετα είναι όσα φανερώνουν:
(α) ύλη: _ασημένιος, ξύλινος, χρυσός_ κτλ.
(β) καταγωγή ή συγγένεια: _σμυρναίικος, φράγκικος, πατρικός, προγονικός_ κτλ.
(γ) τόπο ή χρόνο: _γήινος, θαλασσινός — τωρινός, αυριανός, κυριακάτικος_ κτλ.
(δ) διάφορα ακόμη άλλα επίθετα: _βυσσινής, μισός, ολόκληρος, απέραντος, αθάνατος, πρωτότοκος, ακίνητος_ κτλ.​
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες βρήκα στη ΓΝΕ, δηλ. τη Γραμματική Κλαίρη–Μπαμπινιώτη (αν και με κόπο γιατί το ευρετήριο είναι συχνά άχρηστο ή παραπλανητικό). Στην §10 διαιρεί τα αφηρημένα ουσιαστικά σε απόλυτα και διαβαθμίσιμα με βάση το κριτήριο της αυξομείωσης. «Η διάκριση που στηρίζεται στην αυξομείωση κλιμακώνεται σ’ ένα συνεχές: από τα απόλυτα που δεν επιδέχονται κανονικά ποσοτικό προσδιορισμό (_πολλή_ ή_ λίγη ειρήνη_!_ πολλή_ ή_ λίγη αιτία_!) μέχρι τα διαβαθμίσιμα που επιδέχονται ποσόστωση (_πολλή_ ή_ λίγη ζέστη_). Συχνά τα όρια ανάμεσα στις δύο κατηγορίες δεν είναι σαφή, εξαρτώμενα από το φάσμα των δυνατών χρήσεων». Στα παραδείγματα των απόλυτων (μη διαβαθμίσιμων) ουσιαστικών υπάρχει ακόμα η _ξενιτιά_ και η _συμπεριφορά_. 
*
*Για τη δυνατότητα διαβάθμισης των επιθέτων διαβάζουμε στην §136 της ΓΝΕ ότι τα *ταξινομικά επίθετα* (αυτά που δηλώνουν ότι το αντικείμενο αναφοράς ανήκει σε ορισμένη κατηγορία ή ορισμένο είδος) δεν επιδέχονται διαβάθμιση (π.χ. _η ασιατική γρίπη_), ενώ τα *περιγραφικά* επιδέχονται (π.χ. _μεγαλύτερη φάλαινα_).

Δεν αποκλείονται παιχνίδια με τη γλώσσα. Η ΓΝΕ αναφέρει την έκφραση «βασιλικότερος του βασιλέως» και το (σχεδόν) οργουελικό «Όλοι είναι ίσοι, μερικοί όμως είναι πιο ίσοι από τους άλλους». 

Ακολουθεί στη ΓΝΕ συζήτηση για τα χρώματα και τη διαβάθμισή τους (να προσθέσω το παράδειγμα «λευκότερα λευκά») και η §146 έχει τίτλο _Διαβάθμιση_ (ως προς προσδιορισμούς του ποσού), όπου διαβάζουμε μεταξύ άλλων ότι δεν μπορούμε να πούμε «το πολύ πατρικό μου σπίτι» ή «το πλήρως υπουργικό γραφείο».

Μπορεί να γίνει αρκετή συζήτηση για κάποια επίθετα, αν είναι ή δεν είναι διαβαθμίσιμα, αν μπορούν να έχουν παραθετικά, αν μπορούν να προσδιοριστούν από επιρρήματα όπως _πολύ, λίγο, αρκετά, εξαιρετικά_ κ.λπ.

Πώς αντιδρούμε όταν διαβάζουμε για «το πληρέστερο και τελειότερο λεξικό»; Πρόκειται ασφαλώς για μια διαφημιστική υπερβολή. Είναι και γλωσσική υπερβολή; Ή θα δεχτούμε ότι ελάχιστα πράγματα είναι απόλυτα και ότι τα περισσότερα είναι σχετικά. Σχετικό το _πλήρες_, γιατί δεν σημαίνει «γεμάτος, που δεν χωράει άλλο», αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς και «αυτός που δεν του λείπει τίποτα, που περιλαμβάνει όλα όσα πρέπει». Σχετικό και το _τέλειο_, διότι δεν είναι μόνο «αυτός που δεν έχει λάθη ή ελλείψεις, που βρίσκεται στην πλέον άρτια, εξελιγμένη μορφή του». Η χρήση βάζει πολύ νερό στους απόλυτους ορισμούς των λεξικών. Αλλά τότε ποια επίθετα είναι απόλυτα, 100% μη διαβαθμίσιμα;

_Ο μοναδικός. Ο αθάνατος. Ο μοιραίος. Ο τελικός. Ο άπειρος. Το αδύνατο / το ανέφικτο._ Και άλλα.

Με τα περισσότερα απ’ αυτά δεν νομίζω να έχουμε σοβαρά προβλήματα. Να σας πω ωστόσο πού σκόνταψα εγώ. Σκόνταψα στα επίθετα _*όμοιος*_ και _*παρόμοιος*_. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το _όμοιος_ είναι σαν τα επίθετα _τέλειος_ και _πλήρης_. Π.χ. (από το διαδίκτυο) _Να παρουσιάσει ένα κείμενο όσο γίνεται πιο όμοιο με το πρωτότυπο. Κατά κανόνα τα μέλη μιας κοινωνίας είναι λίγο πολύ όμοια μεταξύ τους._ Το λέει και το λεξικό, άλλωστε: «αυτός που έχει τα ίδια ή περίπου τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα (λ.χ. σχήμα, διαστάσεις, μορφή, υφή, ποιότητα, χαρακτήρα κ.λπ.) με άλλον, που δεν διαφέρει καθόλου ή διαφέρει ελάχιστα από άλλον». Έτσι, δεν ενοχλούμαι, αλλά, όταν γράφω εγώ, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσω το ρήμα _*μοιάζω*_: _Να παρουσιάσει ένα κείμενο που να μοιάζει όσο γίνεται περισσότερο με το πρωτότυπο. Κατά κανόνα τα μέλη μιας κοινωνίας μοιάζουν λίγο πολύ μεταξύ τους_. Ή, αν προσέχω, θα ακριβολογήσω περισσότερο (έχει διαβαθμίσεις το «ακριβολογώ»;): _που προσεγγίζει περισσότερο το πρωτότυπο, έχουν αρκετές ομοιότητες μεταξύ τους_.

Θα δεχτώ ότι είμαι λίγο υστερικός εδώ (ελπίζω να είναι διαβαθμίσιμη η υστερία). Στην περίπτωση όμως του _*παρόμοιος*_ η υστερία χτυπάει κόκκινο.
Λέει, ας πούμε ο άλλος, στο διαδίκτυο: «Είχα πολύ παρόμοια εμπειρία πρόσφατα». Σκέφτομαι εγώ: «Μα, ή όμοια ή παρόμοια (δηλαδή σχεδόν όμοια) ήταν η εμπειρία σου. Πόσες διαβαθμίσεις του γκρίζου πια;»

Ξέρω ότι υπερβάλλω, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που σας ενοχλούν, που σας πονοκεφαλιάζουν. Ή μήπως είμαι μόνος μου και να το κοιτάξω, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2010)

Παρόμοιος ναι· σε πόσα σημεία; Σε πολλά ή σε λίγα; Μεγάλη η ομοιότητα ή μικρή;
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε ένα καλυτερότερο, λευκότερο, και πιο ευρύτερο φαινόμενο σε εξέλιξη. 

Ορίστε λίγες βουτιές στα εθνωνυμικά του γκούκλη:

ελληνικότερος (και μιλάει για 17000+ ευρήματα!)
αμερικανικότερος (30+ ευρήματα)
αγγλικότερος
τουρκικότερος
γαλλικότερος -- ένα εύρημα, από το αγγλικό wiktionary (!)
γερμανικότερος (στην πραγματικότητα, μόνο 2 ευρήματα)
ιταλικότερος (1)

Γιατί να μας παραξενεύουν όμως τέτοιες διαβαθμίσεις; Δεν είναι φυσική εξέλιξη του πολύ Έλληνας, πολύ Γερμανός, και πολύ Αμερικανός; Όπου το επίρρημα μετατρέπεται σε συγκριτικό βαθμό του επιθέτου;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

nickel said:


>


 
Γιατί να πεις *perfectest*, όταν μπορείς να πεις *perfectmost*;


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...] π.χ. δεν μπορεί να είναι κάποιος πολύ ή λίγο νεκρός ούτε περισσότερο νεκρός από κάποιον άλλο. [...]


 
Well, this one is only _mostly _dead... ;)

Ο Μπίλι Κρίσταλ, ξεκαρδιστικός στο The Princess Bride (Τρελές Ιστορίες Ερωτα και Φαντασίας).


----------

